
Microsoft CEO Ballmer's full goodbye note to staff - tomorgan
http://www.zdnet.com/heres-microsoft-ceo-ballmers-goodbye-note-to-the-troops-7000019795/
======
mathattack
"Our new organization, which is centered on functions and engineering areas,
is right for the opportunities and challenges ahead."

I don't see customers in there. Perhaps being organized with an internal focus
is part of their problem?

"We have more than 1 billion users and earn a great profit for our
shareholders."

Depends on how you define profit. Shareholders who have been around since he
took over have not seen a good return on their investment.

~~~
tomorgan
His own stock just went up $1B from when he announced. That must be
depressing, in a good sort of way.

~~~
mathattack
Was that more than his total shareholder return over the past 13 years?

